# Sawyer's Crystal Blueing



## nanny_n_buppa

I found this, Sawyer's Crystal Blueing bottle in an old house built around 1900, in Livermore Falls, Maine. Does any one know where this company was located? The seam stops at the base of the neck so I guess that it must be before 1900. What kind of blueing was it, lay out dye for machining, or gun blueing. There is still some blueing residue dried in the bottle. I am having trouble getting a picture on to this site. I have a few more tricks up my sleeve before I give up. But if any one recognises the discription of this bottle please, let me know. The bottle is about 6-3/8" tall, 2-7/8" wide, 1-7/16" deep (front to back). Sides are rounded not square. Base is about 3/8" thick toward the center and slopes to about 1/16" on the sides. I will try to get a pic uploaded soon.


----------



## nanny_n_buppa

There, not a real good picture but it should do the job.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

Your bottle was made between 1880-1905 and is worth $3-5.[]


----------



## nanny_n_buppa

Thanks for the info, do you know where the company was based or what kind of blueing compound it was? I like to know the history of the stuff that I find.


----------



## nanny_n_buppa

Thank for the scoop on the bottle. I never heard of laundry blueing. I think that I am really starting to get into this stuff. Never thought it would be so much fun. Thanks to evey one for the help.


----------

